# Need green sand casting tips



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I built the box, I mixed the sand and clay. I added a bit of water. I put the mix in the box and tamped. Added the masters to mold. Sprinkled release powder (baby powder). Added the rest of the mix. Tamped.

Then when I went to separate it, the separation was extremely rough sort of like a broken brick.

Reflecting back on this, I'm thinking several things could have gone wrong. I may be using an ineffective release powder since the release went horribly awry. Are there any common household goods that could act as release powders without having to mail order it?

Or, other things I might have done wrong is wrong percentage of sand, clay, water mixture. I didn't really measure, but probably 2 parts sand to 1 part water.

Anyway here's some photos of the contraption. It was only my first attempt and before doing more, I thought I'd ask the experts. I have surfed the web but didn't really find anything all that helpful


the box 











using T-nuts to close the lid and then release it effectively 











ready for the next mixing (these are mostly wheels I already cast in resin)










thanks

Dave Vergun


----------



## wildbill001 (Feb 28, 2008)

Might want to check:

yahoo groups - search for gingery lathe

www.backyardmetalcasting.com

There are lots of other sites to look at as well but these should either have the information you are looking for or be able to point you to other links

Hope that helps

Bill W


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I rememeber sand casting in jr high, back in the day when school districts funded industrial arts. We mixed oil with our sand for castings. Might try that.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave

You might check some of the books available here...

Lindsay's Books[/b]


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

These days it is a lot of formaldehyde resins blended with foundry sand. Coal dust was another use, but one thing from my limited foundry work is there is a specific sand blend for each metal and end-use. 

I am willing to bet that there is a home foundry forum/group/SIG somewhere on The Internets.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks, at one time several years ago I joined a casting group on yahoo. I asked some basic questions but didn't get any responses, as it seems the members were more interested in showing off their beautiful projects. (incidentally, the same thing happened to me when I wanted to install some Robotics in a locomotive, the group I joined wasn't interested in beginners) 

I might try Bill's link. 

Thanks, all for suggestions. 

Dave V


----------

